# Looking for comic need halp O.o



## Gary W Lee (Feb 28, 2020)

I've been hunting for a series of pics I saw on FA ages ago, and I have tried like, every search term I can think of but I can't find it and it's kind of driving me insane.

It was some kind of an anubis looking fur, latex and D/s themed. The anubis fur came to the other fur in his dreams, and was fulfilling his desire to be a submissive, and starts gearing him up in this latex gimp suit... really high quality shiny art. Any ideas?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 1, 2020)

I remember that one, read it on E Hentai over 2 years ago!

Can't find it there either, musta got taken down!


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Mar 3, 2020)

Herp City Takes place in a anthropomorphic world filled with large tall anthrofied reptile characters

this features the main progtagonist is a Boy Turtle Named Tommy, and a Anthro Turtle Girl Named Tanya, but within the furry comic it's stands by over 780,000 Reptile People who are anthros, ones are Aligators, snakes, lizards, chameleons, Pythons, and Turtles too [only turtles are nerds when they wear round glasses]

Cast

Tommy - A Red Eared Slider

Casey -  A Green Lizard

Tanya - A Red Eared Slider [Nerdy Round Glasses]

Medelie - A American Aligator

Vermonica A Green Snake With headband Short Hair and Part Time Nerd Glasses

Tony - A Veiled Chameleon


Any ideas for this project to come up with a plan?


----------



## Gary W Lee (Jul 20, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> I remember that one, read it on E Hentai over 2 years ago!
> 
> Can't find it there either, musta got taken down!



Boooooooo :/


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 14, 2022)

Gary W Lee said:


> I've been hunting for a series of pics I saw on FA ages ago, and I have tried like, every search term I can think of but I can't find it and it's kind of driving me insane.
> 
> It was some kind of an anubis looking fur, latex and D/s themed. The anubis fur came to the other fur in his dreams, and was fulfilling his desire to be a submissive, and starts gearing him up in this latex gimp suit... really high quality shiny art. Any ideas?


I just found it!

It's called ''RED LIGHT DREAMS'' and is on E621!


----------

